# BB: $25 off shipping!



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 25, 2017)

Received this Email from Brambleberry:



> $25 off shipping! Finish your order now and enjoy $25 off shipping. Use the coupon code below. Coupon expires 11.10.2017 View Cart.



The thing is, my cart is empty. My suggestion -- if anyone needs something from BB, put it in your cart now and wait. Maybe you'll get $25 off shipping too.

Weird.


----------



## osso (Oct 25, 2017)

I believe there is a code out for that right now...bbsave or bbsave*


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 25, 2017)

Right on, Osso.  *Coupon Code **BBSAVE**​


----------



## Kimberly60 (Oct 25, 2017)

I placed an order with them 2 days ago and as of today it has not even shipped.  I saw somewhere on their site that there is a delay due to heavy holiday volume. I am not happy about this.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 25, 2017)

Kimberly60 said:


> I am not happy about this.


I know that feeling! I got caught in the same position during the last sale. Waited 2 weeks for my order. Okay, so there was a weekend and a holiday (Columbus Day) in there, but still...

As someone else said during their last sale, they REALLY need to hire more help in the warehouse at times like this.


----------



## Kimberly60 (Oct 25, 2017)

I emailed them and expressed my displeasure especially since I am a new customer. I told them if they could not fulfill the order in a timely fashion then I will have to use a different vendor.  The problem is, I cannot find a place to purchase the colors for CP other than at BB.  Bulk Apothecary and Essential Depot are the only other places I know about. Any suggestions for an alternative place to shop will be appreciated!


----------



## Cellador (Oct 25, 2017)

Kimberly60 said:


> I placed an order with them 2 days ago and as of today it has not even shipped.  I saw somewhere on their site that there is a delay due to heavy holiday volume. I am not happy about this.



I ordered from them a couple of weeks ago (before this promo), and it took over 2 weeks for my order to arrive. It took one week for them to process the order...I was not thrilled.


----------



## Cellador (Oct 25, 2017)

Kimberly60 said:


> I emailed them and expressed my displeasure especially since I am a new customer. I told them if they could not fulfill the order in a timely fashion then I will have to use a different vendor.  The problem is, I cannot find a place to purchase the colors for CP other than at BB.  Bulk Apothecary and Essential Depot are the only other places I know about. Any suggestions for an alternative place to shop will be appreciated!



Where are you located?


----------



## Kimberly60 (Oct 25, 2017)

I am in NY


----------



## Saranac (Oct 25, 2017)

Kimberly60 said:


> The problem is, I cannot find a place to purchase the colors for CP other than at BB.



What type of colorants are you looking for?  You mentioned that you're in NY (me too), and I buy oxides and ultramarine from https://symphonyscents.com/, but they also have micas and clay.  Fast shipping (but I'm only about 2 hours way), and flat rate.  Plus, I've been trying their fragrances and I REALLY like some of them!


----------



## Rusti (Oct 25, 2017)

Yes, I plan way in advance for orders from Brambleberry and count on it taking longer than most other places. I've always had good interactions with them, I just know at this point that it's going to take me some time to get my order from them.

Hopefully before long I won't have to get my butters and stuff in one or two pound chunks and I'll be able to whittle purchases from them down to just favorite fragrance oils. Maybe the occasional mold. I get most all my colors from Nurture, hoping to switch oils and butters to Soaper's Choice (they're up north from me, but in the same state, I got my last order from them in about two days) and split FOs between WSP and BB.


----------



## dibbles (Oct 25, 2017)

Kimberly60 said:


> I emailed them and expressed my displeasure especially since I am a new customer. I told them if they could not fulfill the order in a timely fashion then I will have to use a different vendor.  The problem is, I cannot find a place to purchase the colors for CP other than at BB.  Bulk Apothecary and Essential Depot are the only other places I know about. Any suggestions for an alternative place to shop will be appreciated!



Nurture Soap and Mad Micas both have a good selection and great customer service. Nurture, especially, is very fast to ship. 

I always plan for a BB order to take 10 days to 2 weeks. If it happens to get here sooner, happy surprise.


----------



## Kimberly60 (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi Saranac,

Wow thanks for the link on Symphony Scents!  They are only 3 hours away from me. I near Lake Ontario.  I just looked at BB cancellation policy and they charge a 15% restocking fee for any order that has been pulled from their warehouse. Of course my order says that it is ready to be shipped.  However, it has said that since I placed the order so not sure if they have the right to charge me upon cancellation of the order.  I would much rather buy local in NY so will explore your link. Thanks again.


----------



## Kimberly60 (Oct 25, 2017)

Thanks for the names Dibbles and Rusti. I will explore these vendors as well. Man, I wish I knew that BB was so slow.  Has anyone bought off Amazon for colors? I have Prime and can have them in 2 days but not sure of the quality.


----------



## Kittish (Oct 25, 2017)

Kimberly60 said:


> Thanks for the names Dibbles and Rusti. I will explore these vendors as well. Man, I wish I knew that BB was so slow.  Has anyone bought off Amazon for colors? I have Prime and can have them in 2 days but not sure of the quality.



I wouldn't buy any soap making ingredients from Amazon. What I've looked at on there ranges from probably ok to decidedly sketchy to outright fraudulent. Equipment is generally ok, though. 

I'll give another vote to Nurture. They've got a wonderful selection of micas and other pigments as well. They even have glow in the dark pigment! I live in Nevada, and they had my order to me in like 4 days.


----------



## Saranac (Oct 25, 2017)

Kimberly60 said:


> Hi Saranac,
> 
> Wow thanks for the link on Symphony Scents!  They are only 3 hours away from me. I near Lake Ontario.  I just looked at BB cancellation policy and they charge a 15% restocking fee for any order that has been pulled from their warehouse. Of course my order says that it is ready to be shipped.  However, it has said that since I placed the order so not sure if they have the right to charge me upon cancellation of the order.  I would much rather buy local in NY so will explore your link. Thanks again.


You're welcome, Kimberly.  They ship so fast.  A few times, I've ordered in the morning and had my shipment the next day--but usually it's here second day.  I love their Pumpkin Patch FO, Pine FO, and Ginger Mint.  And the oxides are great, though honostly, I've never used any others.


----------



## MissLunaB (Oct 30, 2017)

Kimberly60 said:


> Thanks for the names Dibbles and Rusti. I will explore these vendors as well. Man, I wish I knew that BB was so slow.  Has anyone bought off Amazon for colors? I have Prime and can have them in 2 days but not sure of the quality.


Like kittish said I wouldn't purchase anything soap related from amazon. Too many people selling things that they don't know about. The only exception is soaping tools. I got my mold and thermometer from amazon.

I also second MadMicas they are awesome and based in Florida. I got my package 2 days before Irma hit GA which means they were still shipping and filling orders til the last minute. They also put a treat in my box which was a nice touch 

Doesn't BB ship in batches which is why it takes so long? I always see a notice on the top of the website that says "orders before such and such date will ship on this date" so maybe that's somethibg also to keep in mind?


----------



## mommycarlson (Oct 30, 2017)

I recently purchased from BB, it took just a day shy of two weeks to get my order.  There used to be a notice at the top saying "now shipping orders placed on _______ date"  but that is now gone, or at least it was when I was waiting for them to ship my order.  I do like their products, which is why I keep ordering from them, but if you are in a hurry, order from somewhere else, because you'll be waiting on BB!


----------



## Rusti (Oct 30, 2017)

mommycarlson said:


> I recently purchased from BB, it took just a day shy of two weeks to get my order.  There used to be a notice at the top saying "now shipping orders placed on _______ date"  but that is now gone, or at least it was when I was waiting for them to ship my order.  I do like their products, which is why I keep ordering from them, but if you are in a hurry, order from somewhere else, because you'll be waiting on BB!



I do find it interesting that they've taken that notice down. I mean, the truth of it hasn't changed and it was useful information. They'd have been better off leaving it there so (new) folks wouldn't be surprised when they realized that BB aren't speedy shippers.


----------



## Kimberly60 (Oct 30, 2017)

I ended up ordering from Nurture and the stuff was shipped to me within a few days.  I love their selection and will definitely order from them again. Thank you again for the suggestion.


----------



## Orchidgirl (Nov 3, 2017)

Just chiming in to again say "Thank you" to Zany & Osso for posting this. I just used the coupon code BBSAVE* and it worked! Am planning on teaching myself how to make bath bombs this holiday season and so I had to spend more money on additional supplies. Every bit helps.


----------



## Kittish (Nov 3, 2017)

I used the coupon code and wound up with free shipping on my order of specialty oils. Yay!


----------



## MissE (Nov 3, 2017)

Wow, saved by the bell. I need some micas and fo for some Christmas batches (I know, late!)and I was just about to go to payment on BB. I don't think it will get to me in time?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 3, 2017)

With $25 off shipping, maybe upgrade to "rush order" or whatever?


----------

